# INTP bad at math



## Mundane (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, I've never taken an official MBTI test but I've done some on the internet and every time I get an INTP as my type.

However I'm not too sure about my type because of two reasons:

1. I get low grades in math at school:crying:--Aren't INTPs supposed to be good at math?

2. I don't enjoy playing strategy games such as chess :bored:--I thought INTPs love chess and things...

I am horrible at examining a complicated math problem from different angles and solving it for example, and I get very nervous and insecure whenever I'm playing some kind of a strategy game with someone else.

Might I be a different type?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

Figure out which functions you think you identify with. 

Also most of what you speak about INTP doesn't have to be INTP.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Mundane said:


> Hi, I've never taken an official MBTI test but I've done some on the internet and every time I get an INTP as my type.
> 
> However I'm not too sure about my type because of three reasons:
> 
> ...


There's bad at maths and there's being able to count to three - what was the third thing? :laughing:

If you want a quick view of the perceiving functions which determine N/S this thread might be useful - look at the picture and observe your reactions, what goes through your head. From your avatar, signature and mood choice INTP doesn't look likely but these are hardly reliable. 

If you think you know yourself and are willing to be completely honest without fear of judgment you could post your answers to the questionnaire in this thread for people to analyse, because a dislike of maths and strategy really doesn't say much about how your brain works. On this basis there's a 94% chance you're another type, assuming there are an equal number of each type...

Oh and welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

You can be INTP even if you are not good at such things.

Take me for example I'm INFP and I don't care much for poetry, think most other INFPs are whining too much ;\, too emotional and they need to suck it up! P***...gezz. I'm gr8 at math (hate it thou) and I do play chess.



asmit127 said:


> There's bad at maths and there's being able to count to three - what was the third thing? :laughing:
> 
> If you want a quick view of the perceiving functions which determine N/S this thread might be useful - look at the picture and observe your reactions, what goes through your head. From your avatar, signature and mood choice INTP doesn't look likely but these are hardly reliable.
> 
> ...


O_O we have a questionnaire!.  ALRIGHT!


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

No worries, I'm also bad at math. I enjoy certain concepts of math but a lot of the time there are things I feel aren't helpful at all about math. Lot's of NTs have different feelings about math.  Some _love _math.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Mundane said:


> Hi, I've never taken an official MBTI test but I've done some on the internet and every time I get an INTP as my type.
> 
> However I'm not too sure about my type because of two reasons:
> 
> ...



I'm the same as you. I've failed maths quite a few times although usually is because I've forgotten how to work it out.


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I test INTP sometimes ISTP, but either way I'd expect to be skilled with the whole math thing... I'm worthless when it comes to algebra, I will even struggle with division and fractions. It makes me sad.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, uh, actually, that stereotype is complete and utter bullshit. It kind of annoys me they still proclaim everywhere that all INTPs are anti-social mathsy scientists. Some INTPs are very social and people-oriented, some INTPs love art, some INTPs hate science, some INTPs are hermits... There's a lot of variation.

You can't predict if someone will be good at math or lanuages or so by their type. Those things are completely unrelated. The only thing typing explains, is the way you process the external and internal world.


----------

